# Food safe floats



## Cervantes (28/2/16)

I was wondering if anyone could suggest a small, cheap food safe float, either stainless steel or food safe plastic.

I want to try and make a ghetto version of this..............

http://www.clearbeerdraughtsystem.com/info.html


----------



## nosco (28/2/16)

Search for stainless steel floats on ebay or Alixpress and youll find a few options. These might even be the same one used.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271455700523&alt=web


----------



## Cervantes (28/2/16)

Looks just the thing.

Have ordered two, so will give it a try once they arrive.


----------



## Danwood (28/2/16)

Report back on the build, please mate.

I've been pondering something along those lines recently too.


----------



## sp0rk (28/2/16)

not good tasting beer my arse
Love that yeasty goodness


----------



## twizt1d (28/2/16)

http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4382


----------



## Danwood (28/2/16)

^ Seen that


----------



## Cervantes (28/2/16)

Danwood said:


> Report back on the build, please mate.
> 
> I've been pondering something along those lines recently too.


Will do. It won't be for a few weeks as the floats are coming on a slow boat from China.

Does anyone know the outer diameter of a corny keg gas dip tube so that I can order the correct size of silicone tube?

At work at the moment so can't go and measure one.

Found it on line. Approx 7.5mm


----------



## SBOB (28/2/16)

anyone seen one with a internal diameter/bore of ~18mm... would be a possible way to float my return silicone hose in my 1v setup (currently using a glass to prevent it pointing straight down into the mash


----------



## nosco (28/2/16)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/gallery/image/9490-mash-recirc/


----------



## mkj (2/3/16)

Some kind of glass ball. Christmas bauble? (don't want any paint though)


----------



## Cervantes (21/3/16)

Just to feed back these balls are not buoyant enough to float the silicone tube effectively.

Have ordered some bigger balls h34r: and will report back.


----------



## barls (21/3/16)

Cervantes said:


> Just to feed back these balls are not buoyant enough to float the silicone tube effectively.
> 
> Have ordered some bigger balls h34r: and will report back.


sorry to hear that your balls wouldn't float and you need bigger balls.
:blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/3/16)

What you need are the floats off the float valves that Dicko got for filling his barrels with the brewing water, plastic, foodsafe and cheap, will easily support the weight of the silicone tube.


----------



## Mardoo (21/3/16)

You wouldn't happen to remember which thread those were in WEAL?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/3/16)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3-4-Float-Valve-for-Livestock-Drinker-Bowl-Tank-Water-Trough-Dog-Horse-Cattle-M-/221782482138?hash=item33a3441cda:g:~60AAOSweW5VYr1r

He got them off eBay and I think it was in the Braumeister thread but he only paid 2 or 3 dollars I believe or Aliexpress may be cheaper.
I did check the manufacturer's site recently and they were about 60 cents each I used to buy them in 1000 lots for about 44 cents each but if its the same owner he will do a small lot if its for samples.


----------

